# Best wat to 'unsieze' a rusty hinge



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mild acid (like a toilet bowl cleaner) will help--then clean with soapy water and oil it up---


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

PB Blaster or a similar rust penetrator. I use Kroil all the time on old Chevys.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Naval Jelly or something like Liquid Wrench but you will have to clean it up afterward.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Keep oiling it and keep moving it. Soaking kerosene might help.

Heat could be of assistance also. Be careful the WD40 is very flammable.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just Bill said:


> PB Blaster or a similar rust penetrator. I use Kroil all the time on old Chevys.


+1 

It's handy to have on hand, especially here in Michigan where every vehicle starts developing the cancer after a few years....


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> PB Blaster or a similar rust penetrator. I use Kroil all the time on old Chevys.


+1 on the pb blaster. anyone who has ever worked on a few cars in their lifetime always has a bottle or two of this around.


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Just Bill said:


> PB Blaster or a similar rust penetrator. I use Kroil all the time on old Chevys.


I don't think we have that here.


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Naval Jelly or something like Liquid Wrench but you will have to clean it up afterward.


Or these...........

I'll persevere with the WD40 and maybe try some sewing machine oil?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

If you can't get Kroil or PB Blaster (both good), call an auto parts store and see what's the best "penetrant" they have.
Then knock the pin out and clean with steel wool or fine sandpaper.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

NitroNate said:


> +1 on the pb blaster. anyone who has ever worked on a few cars in their lifetime always has a bottle or two of this around.


+2 on PB Blaster. I may be just kidding myself, but I think it works much better than WD40.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

WD40, nor sewing machine oil, are going to free up rust; one is a *W*ater *D*ispersant, useful as a light coating to prevent rust on tools, etc., as well as other similar uses, and the other is a light lubricant. PB Blaster is readily available, most likely at your local hardware, auto parts store, marina, or big box, is something that you will most likely use again, and would be my first choice at solving the problem.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

DexterII said:


> WD40, nor sewing machine oil, are going to free up rust; one is a *W*ater *D*ispersant, useful as a light coating to prevent rust on tools, etc., as well as other similar uses, and the other is a light lubricant. PB Blaster is readily available, most likely at your local hardware, auto parts store, marina, or big box, is something that you will most likely use again, and would be my first choice at solving the problem.


Agreed. WD-40 and PB Blaster are not the same product.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

We always soak our boom pins for the cranes in diesel fuel (kerosene) been doing it for years.
PB Blaster is good stuff too.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If the hinge can be removed....do so and drop it into a bucket of vinegar. Let it soak for a few days....when you can move it by hand....give it a few moves...drop it in for a few more hours...repeat untill it looks like it is moving easy...

Rinse well with water....then soak the crap out of it with oil or WD40


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally I won't even buy WD-40. It has been proven to me for years to be a "rust provider". Many years ago when I was taking machine shop courses, I rep from the L.S. Starret Co. showed us that putting WD-40 on precision measuring instruments will only bring on a case of light rust. I have proven that it does this on other types of metals. I lub my PB Blaster, as I work on older cars also. IF you have not done so, remove the hinges one-at-the-time and soak in kerosene, PB Blaster, or maybe even vinegar (have not tried that trick). Do one hinge at the time.


----------

